# A new breed of tutorials - How to solve the Rubiks Cube



## PixelWizard (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey together ,

I recently thought about advantages and disadvantages of text-only and video-only tutorials.

So I thought about creating a mix of them and this is what I came up with:

*English *- How to solve the Rubiks Cube

*German *- Wie löst man den Rubiks Cube?

The navigation through the slides is built up as follows.
There is a Title-Slide (like Cross) and Sub-Slides which are underneath the Title-Slide, so you can go up and down.

This is the very first finished version of the presentation, so what do you think about it?
I'm sure there are things that could be done better or things I totally forgot.

Greetings PixelWizard


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 16, 2015)

Very well put together. Well done.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 16, 2015)

Interesting. You should get someone to look over the English version. There are many typos and grammatical errors, but the concept and visuals are great!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 16, 2015)

Your second layer lefty alg is shown from the wrong angle.


----------



## PixelWizard (Mar 17, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> Very well put together. Well done.



Thanks 



pdilla said:


> Interesting. You should get someone to look over the English version. There are many typos and grammatical errors, but the concept and visuals are great!



Yeah I know, my english isn't the best. Could need some help though.



Randomno said:


> Your second layer lefty alg is shown from the wrong angle.



Uuh, you're right. Fixed that.


----------



## TKofSweden (Mar 31, 2015)

Very nice work. Will direct my none cubing friends to your link


----------



## PixelWizard (Mar 31, 2015)

TKofSweden said:


> Very nice work. Will direct my none cubing friends to your link



Thank you  You have to tell me, how it worked out :tu


----------

